# There's something about a naughty pony that just tickles me



## Carleen

..and this one is quite the turd!!


----------



## LoveStory10

Lol what a little stinker. Good little rider though


----------



## dizzynurse

That little guy definately has a future in the rodeo! lol That was so cute!


----------



## sarahver

If all riders that young were taught to ride on a pony like Ed, the world would be filled with competent riders! I didn't like the bit where the kid got dragged or where the pony tried to roll on the rider but as for the rest of the video - pretty funny! That kid is very resilient!


----------



## corinowalk

Wow...that kids got guts! I wouldnt even get back on that pony after being dumped that many times! No wonder the pony keeps bucking him off...IT WORKS! What a great little rider though! 

I love me a naughty pony. The face on that poor boy was priceless when the pony laid down on him.


----------



## AfterParty

I saw this this morning !! 
What a cute little boy smiling through it all , he's going to be one great rider.
Ponies are so naughty , I just love them.


----------



## SugarPlumLove

What a horrible pony! I can't believe his parents keep putting him in danger like that!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Holy crap!! I don't know if I'm tired or what, but I laughed so hard I was crying and almost bust my gut. I had to stop watching it halfway through to catch my breath!! When the pony drops and rolls, I freakin lost it. That is the funniest --it ever!


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

I have to say, what a good little rider! Although I LOVE the way the pony looks, and I would probably buy it in a heartbeat if it was cheap and all, I would have to smack him a couple of times when he did that I think.


----------



## Carleen

He's going to be a fantastic rider in a few years!

MyBoyPuck - I laughed so hard too!! I've watched it probably 10 times since I first saw it!


----------



## Northern

*Not cute, for either pony or kid!*

There was a thread over same video on another forum.

The deal is, the pony was never naughty, in fact he had many opportunities to step on the fallen kid & he tried to avoid it.

The pony did the only things that were left to him since the kid was hauling back on the reins while simultaneously kicking/cropping him forward, & just generally not handling him properly. 

The kid needed instruction 100%, & the seeing-to that he get off the horse's mouth, etc.

The adults were at fault, for allowing the kid to treat the pony as he did & for risking the kid's safety, repeatedly.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Northern said:


> There was a thread over same video on another forum.
> 
> The deal is, the pony was never naughty, in fact he had many opportunities to step on the fallen kid & he tried to avoid it.
> 
> The pony did the only things that were left to him since the kid was hauling back on the reins while simultaneously kicking/cropping him forward, & just generally not handling him properly.
> 
> The kid needed instruction 100%, & the seeing-to that he get off the horse's mouth, etc.
> 
> The adults were at fault, for allowing the kid to treat the pony as he did & for risking the kid's safety, repeatedly.


Oh brother. Does everything have to be sinister? Does someone have to blamed for everything?? This is not on the critique section. It was posted for enjoyment. I don't know of anyone who was not pulling on their horse's face when they first started riding. What has life gotten to when you can't just laugh at something like this?


----------



## Northern

Because it's NOT an amusing situation. It's quite miraculous that the kid never got seriously injured at the least; they spliced out the part where he was getting dragged by the stirrup, note!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

No, it's not an amusing situation TO YOU. Your opinions do not speak for all of us. I got dragged as a kid too. It was no big deal. I also impaled my snow sled into a tree, was bitten by several large dogs, fell out of some trees and rode my bike without a helmet. If it's not amusing to you, feel free to not watch it. Please spare us your negativity and let the rest of us enjoy a good laugh.


----------



## payette

Wow. Ed makes our pony seem well behaved! This video is a perfect example of why a broke, patient, "bombproof" kids pony is worth its weight in gold. It takes a very forgiving horse or pony to teach beginning riders. I'm still thankful 25 years later for the equine saints who put up with me learning to ride!


----------



## Northern

I'll watch what I like & post in the spirit of helpfulness/insight-offering as I see fit. Let the mods & readers decide who's being negative here.


----------



## Mickey4793

Bwahahaha. That kid sits those bucks pretty wall.


----------



## KatCashen

what the heck.. that was too CUTE.. but jeese that lil pony was a lil booger.. haha poor kid.. i wonder why he continuosly bucked that kid off?


----------



## payette

yep, the little guy will probably have an incredible seat when he gets bigger!


----------



## dressagexlee

That's the next Eric Lamaze right there. 
These were the bad days, but here's some good. He also has a new pony now - such a great rider, and only seven! 
Ross and Ed (Good Days)
Ross and Pip

I wish I had a little Satan of a pony when I was younger - maybe I would've learnt how to fall and not have bashed my head so many times!


----------



## franknbeans

I laughed so hard I spewed coffee all over my computer! We had a pony and a kid (a little girl who was 5) at our barn years ago. Just made me smile all the time. As naughty as the pony was-he even saved the kid a couple of times....with a "let me buck you forward....then I will save you with my neck!" move. 
I also watched the other videos of Ross and Ed, as well as with Pip-galloping. And just LOVE the huge smile on his face. That is what it is all about. 
Northern-I respect your opinion, but honestly-you remind me of my mother. She wrapped me in orange life preservers in case I fell on roller skates for gods sake. It has taken me YEARS to be able to do anything without being afraid of the consequences. Sometimes you just have to have fun. JMHO.


----------



## sarahver

payette said:


> This video is a perfect example of why a broke, patient, "bombproof" kids pony is worth its weight in gold.


Part of me agrees with this statement however the other part tells me that this pony will teach any little kid that rides him the true value of a solid seat and good hands more so than any schoolmaster!


----------



## kmacdougall

HAHAHAHA I love it!!


And Northern, can you find someone else's parade to go rain on?
Did you walk out of the womb as the world's greatest rider?


----------



## Carleen

dressagexlee said:


> That's the next Eric Lamaze right there.
> These were the bad days, but here's some good. He also has a new pony now - such a great rider, and only seven!
> Ross and Ed (Good Days)
> Ross and Pip
> 
> I wish I had a little Satan of a pony when I was younger - maybe I would've learnt how to fall and not have bashed my head so many times!


Thank for posting these!! It's awesome to see them actually working well together, and that new pony of his looks fantastic with him!


----------



## payette

DressagexLee- great videos! That boy is so adorable!
Sarahver- I know what you mean- it is a two sided coin!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Are all ponies like that with the split personalities? I never had an evil pony as a kid.


----------



## corinowalk

In the other video...Ed and Ross doing the bounce jump...theres just nothing cuter than that!

Loved these videos!


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

haha that's so funny! That little boy is a really good rider I'd say! But he was just too little( size wise) to let yw pony know he's the boss! Haha I love ponies they think they can beat you up like that haha that was funny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern

kmacdougall said:


> HAHAHAHA I love it!!
> 
> And Northern, can you find someone else's parade to go rain on?
> Did you walk out of the womb as the world's greatest rider?


Perhaps I should quit operating on the assumption that people on this forum want to truly see what's going on with a horse and rider, as opposed to look at but not see. The insistence upon viewing this video as CUTE rather than a display of parental & horsemanship neglect by so many here gives me pause.

Raining on your parade/claiming to be great rider--?? Pure snark on your part, kmac.


----------



## LoveStory10

^^ Im just saying... every time I see you post, it's something negative. Always. The posters are saying its cute, because it is. The video was made over a period of time, not in one ride. EVERYONES horse acts up in SOME way, SOME times. Please, I am truly meaning no disrespect, but please keep your negativity to yourself, as that is all you ever seem to post.

I love the other two videos!!! Very cute


----------



## payette

I saw some posts by northern, in various threads, that were positive and supportive earlier tonight. 

But thinking about the discrepancy between certain people's posts made me think of something . . . This forum is the first place I heard the phrase "butterflies and rainbows". . .and that got me thinking- would the opposite be "hornets and hurricanes". . .perhaps "rattlesnakes and blizzards". . .maybe "pirhanas and poison ivy". . .?
Sorry- off topic!


----------



## LoveStory10

*I saw some posts by northern, in various threads, that were positive and supportive earlier tonight.*

Oh, I diddnt. I apologise then for my rudeness to northen.


----------



## Carleen

payette said:


> I saw some posts by northern, in various threads, that were positive and supportive earlier tonight.
> 
> But thinking about the discrepancy between certain people's posts made me think of something . . . This forum is the first place I heard the phrase "butterflies and rainbows". . .and that got me thinking- would the opposite be *"hornets and hurricanes"*. . .perhaps "rattlesnakes and blizzards". . .maybe "pirhanas and poison ivy". . .?
> Sorry- off topic!


Totally hornets and hurricanes! Rolls right off the tongue.

The way I see it - if the pony had injured the kid in any way the parents most likely would not have posted a video of this nature. To me, it looks like they took clips of the few times he WAS naughty while their son was riding him and put them together because now that their son is past that point in his life, they can look back and laugh at it. Sure at the time it was scary for them, you do notice that every time the child was in a dangerous situation (being dragged, etc) the camera is dropped until they know he's okay. It just so happens that this kid is resilient and half the time is up on his feet before anyone can even go over to him. 

They may be putting their child in danger here, but who that allows their 6 year old to ride a horse/pony is NOT? And to be completely honest, the kid is not a terrible rider for being six. Sure he's unbalanced and bounces around and a few times he does pull on the pony's mouth - but he's six years old! He probably falls just as much on his on two feet as he does while aboard that pony.

While I was growing up my parents put me in lots of situations where I could have been hurt - heck, my dad was always daring me to ride my bike down a big steep hill (which ended in me landing in a prickle bush!) or take a chomp of a jalapeno pepper (before I knew what one even was) and I am still here today and I laugh about those things now. If my parents had bubble-wrapped me and locked me indoors I guarantee I would have a few more problems than some scrapes and bruises.

Frankly, that kid will be a better rider than I'll ever be by the time he's 12 at this rate!


----------



## kmacdougall

Northern said:


> Perhaps I should quit operating on the assumption that people on this forum want to truly see what's going on with a horse and rider, as opposed to look at but not see. The insistence upon viewing this video as CUTE rather than a display of parental & horsemanship neglect by so many here gives me pause.
> 
> Raining on your parade/claiming to be great rider--?? Pure snark on your part, kmac.


Give me a flipping _break_. 
He's a little boy on his pony. His pony is pure evil. It's a pretty common fact that most ponies are. My first pony turned around and kicked my dad in the stomach after he gave her grain one day. Was that handler error? No, she was a pain in the rear.
Yes, he's not the greatest rider. But stop trying to make a mountain out of a molehill. If the pony really was all that nasty he'd have hurt him already. It's pretty obvious the pony is more or less teaching him to be a better rider.
Not everything has to come with a BLATANT SAFETY WARNING ABOUT SUDDEN DEATH AND IRRESPONSIBILITY. I think the kid's doing a darn good job and it's a cute video to be taken with a grain of salt and no passing thought.
I certainly don't think anyone else came into this thread to hear about how his parents are minions of satan by not teaching him better horsemanship (and how do you know they aren't trying to?)

Cute kid, cute pony, cute video. Move on.


----------



## Northern

*Payette*, thanks. *Lovestory*, apology accepted.



kmacdougall said:


> Cute kid, cute pony, cute video. Move on.


Since you're not the arbiter of horsemanship or anything else here, kmac: Cute kid, cute pony, UNCUTE, what transpired in the video, is my opinion, which can be expressed here, just like yours.

Also, people will move on if no one has anything else to say. Quit trying to be alpha telling us to move on.


----------



## kmacdougall

Northern said:


> Quit trying to be alpha telling us to move on.


I'm not in any way trying to be alpha. I'm just, to be frank, tired of you going out of your way to create drama. I think its fairly unnecessary in some situations, like this one. Its a video. It's done. It's happened. It's not like its an instructional video telling everyone to go do this and I think we all know the rider is pretty incorrect. However he's *a child* for God's sake. We all had to start somewhere! His parents are obviously giving him lessons! What do you want him to do? Give up his pony til he's 30 and has a better grip on reality?

Honestly, I think we can all agree that the video is cute and harmless. 
We don't need to go spewing about how it's the worst thing to ever happen to a horse. If you want to be an activist for horse welfare there are more provocative things to go after on this forum then a little boy on a naughty pony who is doing the best he can.


----------



## Northern

kmacdougall said:


> I'm not in any way trying to be alpha. No? Then why do you want all to agree with you?:
> Honestly, I think we can all agree that the video is cute and harmless.


 Wow! Especially when it's clear to you that I, at least, disagree!

Kmac, your accusation that I'm creating drama, "spewing", etc. because I *disagree* with you is unfair. 

I've said this more than once, so I'm finished.


----------



## Lonestar22

I was literally about to post this video. I watched it, and got on here to post it, but whats the first vid I see??????? ****. I though it was hilarious. I didn't have a pony like that, I had a 16hh giant black QH mare like that. She was evil. Heres a thread about her....

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-memorials/coco-teacher-56824/


----------



## MeganAndPastick

I like how when the boy or girl falls off, Ed just loks at him like "why are you on the ground" haha cute lil thing


----------



## mandy1960xx

hi everyone. was told that this was one of your topic's regarding naughty ed. i am Mandy ( ross's nan .) firstly let me explain why i put the naughty clips together... it was to show the trainer where ed was going to be schooled of the problems we had with ed, he could go months not putting a foot wrong, and they needed to see that he could be naughty as alot of the time ed was fab. Ed was a fab lead rein pony and would follow you like a little puppy. Ross did not want to stay on lead rein and so he started to ride in paddock and got the feel of trot and canter while on a long lunge line. he picked it up really quick, and of course no longer wanted to be on lunge. Ross would then try to get ed to canter on his own steam, but being the stubbun pony that he could be would not move. ross would kick kick but no avail, ross's legs were not below the saddle. so we tried a small crop, all was fine for some time and ross had great fun... you are right what you said about boys not wanting to learn your way just there way... and all he wanted was to have fun... all was good till ross got better at riding and he was telling ed where to go, and no your not going that way, basicly ross had started to take control and ed couldnt do or go where he wanted.. that was when we realised something not quite right with ed, and when ross would kick kick to get him to go he would buck ross off, so they would then have a battle of wills... ross would not let ed get away with it and if ross wanted him to go to oneway or do something ed would get him off..... he tried using the crop and ed paid attention, but after a while he was not having it and so every time ross used the crop he would have a tatrum, so ross stopped using the crop but that just made ed worse, he new he didnt have to do what was asked of him and that was that and no matter how much ross kicked he would not do what ross was asking, ross had a great idea that if he has a crop in his hand ed would think he would use it.... so if you watch the parts of ed being good you will notice that ross is only showing him the crop.... this worked fine for some time and ross was able to get on with riding and learning to go over some jumps too. it maybe wrong but ed would just follow another pony and fly over the jumps letting ross feel the way of jumping without having to put up with any battles of ed not wanting to do as ross wanted.... i got ed's back checked out, got teeth checked, got saddle checked, all was ok, so i sent ed off to a trainer for reschooling for 2 weeks, i showed her the video of ed being naughty and ed being good, so she new what they had to deal with. they had girls who were very able riders... he got the first girl on the floor, she had no crop she used her legs.. she got back on, and after that they had just little problems, the odd buck and tatrum.. he was schooled to a good standard. we went and collected our new ed from school and brought him home...... he was alot better but would still have battles with ross, but this time ross was winning a few more than ed. i did get a trainer to yard to but he could not find a problem with ed at all and said he was a cracking little pony... i tried on many ocassions to get ross a new pony, but ross would not have that, he would just cry and say he loves ed, he cried more about the idea of letting ed go than any of his falls and mishaps... what could i do... i just had to try and let ross have fun on ed and make sure i was always there with him.... and he ALWAYS had his protection gear on.... things were good most of the time... ed would still sometimes have a bad attitude day, and on those days we just got through it.... he would only ride for 10 mins so they always ended on a good note... ross knew if ed was going to be naughty as soon as he got on him, and like i said he would just ride for a small amount of time and end with no fights... next thing i notice was ross had grown alot, and he could do with a bigger pony, it took me sometime for ross to agree and when he new ed was going to be trained to pull a cart he thought it was coooool... he went to a lovely home, the new owners new that ed was not a riding pony... he would be fine on a lead rein, but under no circumstances must he be allowed off lead rein with a rider.... they fully understood that, but wanted to train him to cart.... the back groung of ed was that he was not cut till he was about 5 and so had kept the neck and shoulder muscels, pulling a little cart would have been no problems.... as some of you may know we then bought pip.... it took a while for ross to bond as he missed ed so much.... but with pip he has never used a crop, and he has always had full control of pip even though he did look like a little dot on pip.... pip responses with leg, and ross has riding/jumping lessons on pip.... so everyone now you have the full story of that little "nuts" ed. and he was at times a right little "nuts".... but at no time did he ever deserve to be pusing up daisys or in a can of dog food. he was ed and ross loved him, i can fully understand why you thought the worste.... i put the film on you tube to show the girls at our new yard what ed was like, cos when you tell people they just dont believe you.... yes he was a little "nuts" and when they watched the clips they then realised that there little pony was an angel....... i have put on ed being good just to try and show he was not all bad. i hope this clears up any idea that this film was put together for entertainment.... it was put together years ago to show the trainer his bad behaviour.... thank you for letting me say my piece..... and i hope you will all understand now that you have the bigger picture... 
kind regards mandy


----------



## mandy1960xx

may i just add i dont want ross to think he has to be an excelent rider i just like to see his smile every time he rides, if that was on ed or pip. please note he always wore riding had, body protectors, safety stiruups ( did have to buy wider ones) and he was in a well laid manarge (arena) and always had a soft landing... when he was out riding ed NEVER NEVER EVER put a foot wrong. i was well pleased to see that you all had a fair opinion on this topic, some neg and some pos, i was just on another site (dressage site) and they all said that ed should be dog food and all the young kids were saying HAVE JUST COME FROM SUMMER CAMP AND I WOULD NEVER RIDE SUCH A HORRID PONY, i just wanted to write that i doubt if they could, they have there perfect ponies. i fully understand not wanting to put a child on ed, but he was fab as lead rein and ross got so attached to him during this time, they were inseprable... so when the problems started ross would not let ed go, and certainly would not stop riding him...... i never at any time made ross ride ed.... and did not make him get back on.... i had to put other videos on you tube to try and show ed was not always naughty, and ross did have fun..... ross was out riding the other day on pip and pip is 100%, they walked past a garden fence and a huge dog jumped up barking..... pip shot over to the left, ross stayed in saddle and calmly spoke to pip..... the move that pip made would have got alot of riders off, but ross was calm and stayed put. i know ed was not perfect, but doesnt mean we still cant love them with all there faults. mandy x


----------



## dressagexlee

mandy1960xx said:


> may i just add i dont want ross to think he has to be an excelent rider i just like to see his smile every time he rides, if that was on ed or pip.


You don't have to worry - because he's already an amazing rider and looks to be having lots of fun, even in the bad moments!


----------



## ponyboy

Northern said:


> There was a thread over same video on another forum.
> 
> The deal is, the pony was never naughty, in fact he had many opportunities to step on the fallen kid & he tried to avoid it.
> 
> The pony did the only things that were left to him since the kid was hauling back on the reins while simultaneously kicking/cropping him forward, & just generally not handling him properly.
> 
> The kid needed instruction 100%, & the seeing-to that he get off the horse's mouth, etc.
> 
> The adults were at fault, for allowing the kid to treat the pony as he did & for risking the kid's safety, repeatedly.



I completely disagree. The kid was not trying to be rough - He is just a novice rider. It is the job of school horses to put up with the mistakes novice riders make. _All _of us used the reins for balance at one point. 

Not to say that all school horses should be robots either, but a bit of inadvertent pulling on the reins is hardly too much to expect them to deal with (and the boy's seat is actually pretty good).


----------



## Carleen

Hey Mandy, just want to say thanks for coming in here and clarifying things.

Hopefully you don't mind the rest of us laughing at what a brat Ed is!


----------



## mandy1960xx

no not all..... ross was never hurt, but like folks have said it could have been a different story, but we were unable to stop ross riding and so could only do the next best thing.... kit him out with safety gear and try and get ed fixed, he did get better after schooling, but ed was ed, and i did not want to get him into a corner and beat the **** out of, or give him for dog food..... sorry but i couldnt...


----------



## KateKlemmer

Does there always have to be an argument? Gah. As my Grandfather says, if you don't have anything nice to say, shut your mouth.

but anyways. that pony is absuloutley precious, and so bad! haha. i held my breath when he started getting dragged though :O but alls well that ends well


----------



## Northern

ponyboy said:


> The kid was not trying to be rough -Did I say he was malicious? It's beside the point, however: he was rough in his treatment of the pony & it needed to have been stopped immediately, but it *should've* been explained to the kid before he ever took up a rein! He is just a novice rider. Did I say that he wasn't? Again, beside the point, to the pony! It is the job of school horses to put up with the mistakes novice riders make. Not so! Instruction against hurting the horse's mouth or any part of the horse should happen *before* a student gets on a horse! The horse doesn't put up with mistakes, he puts up with* pain & the chaos of conflicting signals that leave him no choice but to try & dump the offender or become shut down emotionally & dull to any aids*. _All _of us used the reins for balance at one point. If your instructors didn't tell you to not hang on the reins/otherwise hurt the horse's mouth, they, as well, were negligent!


What about the horse, people, who is making it absolutely clear how he 
feels, in the video. How can you so wrongly say that he's bratty/should have put up with it? I find those responses to be quite disturbing.


----------



## mandy1960xx

i honestly understand what everyone is saying, but we cant wrap them in cotton wool... maybe im old school, to be honest i would have been happy if ross did not ride ed, but he was his pony he had been on lead rein with ed for some time and they had bonded so much on the ground, and ross just had dreams of riding ed up the mountain.... he spend most of his time brushing ed and telling him stories, and when ross was riding ed you could hear ross singing to him.... he was not a sweet loveable ed to everyone but he was to ross..... the videos were taken over nearly 2yrs.... i could let ross play on his playstation 24/7 he wouldnt want to but at least he cant come to harm, would i then not be reported for cruelty.... in a perfect world maybe we could wrap them in cotton wool, but you have knocks and falls in the real world and i believe ross will be able to take the knocks life has planned for him and get up and brush himself down and get back on with life.... unlike some kids who have screaming tatrums and telling there mums to get rid of that pony cos it didnt win in a jump off..... and they want a new one...... in later life when they get thrown into the real world they wont cope, and will keep running to mummy to fix everything for them. i know ross will take the knocks and get back up brush himself off and move on....


----------



## franknbeans

Thank you mandy for the video. and the explanation. Yes, seeing Ross smiling as he rode was wonderful. And, frankly, as bad as Ed was, Ijust loved the times he would buck, but then "save" Ross, by lifting his neck. Ponies will be ponies, I am afraid and thank you so much for sharing. Ed is awesome, and Ross is a fgreat little rider. I have also watched the videos on Pip-and he seems to enjoy him quite a lot too. 
Thanks for being a loving nan. We all should aspire for that. 

PS-sorry Northern, but you need to get your panties untwisted and smile once in a while. Just enjoy! Gosh. life is too short.


----------



## franknbeans

Oh-sorry for the double post-but Northern-you may say you find this "disturbing"-I find you disturbed. I would bet you learned at some point, and MAY-just MAY-have (*gasp*) pulled on a horses mouth once! YIKES!


----------



## Northern

frank&beans: Leave my underwear out of it. The rest of your rude comments are not worth answering.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54

*By Northern: frank&beans: Leave my underwear out of it.*

I'm sorry, but this made me laugh. I just had to say that. 

Anyways, this is an adorable video. I can remember being 6 or 7 years old and doing the same things as Ross. Just the accidental pulling on the mouth, the bumping into the saddle, the tumbles every now and then that were _completely _accidental from either you or the horse. It's called "learning how to ride." Most people go through it. I haven't ever heard of or seen a single person who got onto a horse for their first time, with perfect position or balance. And if you have, congratulations, but most people aren't that talented. It's a little boy trying to learn how to ride on a silly pony. Things like this happen.


----------



## franknbeans

PS-sorry Northern, but you need to get your panties untwisted and *smile once in a while. Just enjoy! Gosh. life is too short. 
*
Really? These are rude comments? Oh dear.


----------



## dressagexlee

Maybe everyone should be required to survive three days on the Free Speech Horse Forum before being allowed to surf the interwebs.


----------



## wyominggrandma

gee, I thought that pony was a total brat, no doubt about it. I also thought his little rider did a great job of not giving up on such a brat. He would just dust off and get back on.
Northern: I was never taught with a trainer or instructor, I learned to ride by myself. My parents didn't have money to have someone teach me to ride, I did it myself. Yep, I must have been bad, cause I did hang on the reins many times before I learned not to. Oh well, I am a happy well adjusted rider, I can ride any number of types of horses and enjoy them sometimes and cuss them out others.
But, I don't spend my time telling other people how to ride or if they ride the wrong way, or not perfect like you must be. Hmm, have I seen you ride in the Olympics or anything since you are such an excellent rider and see fit to talk down anyone else?


----------



## Goose

I too loved the video, I also got thown so many times by a hardheaded equine when I was young and learning... If I had a nickle for every time I heard get right back on, I wouldn't have to work !!!! and now I am a fairly good rider and can handle many less than perfect situations...


----------



## Northern

franknbeans said:


> PS-sorry Northern, but you need to get your panties untwisted and *smile once in a while. Just enjoy! Gosh. life is too short. *
> 
> Really? These are rude comments? Oh dear.


franknbeans, nice try at minimalizing your rudeness by leaving out your next post to me, of further rudeness:



franknbeans said:


> Oh-sorry for the double post-but Northern-you may say you find this "disturbing"-I find you disturbed. I would bet you learned at some point, and MAY-just MAY-have (*gasp*) pulled on a horses mouth once! YIKES!


I wasn't sure if there was any part you'd want to bold at the second posting, as you did with your first post; otherwise I would've done it for you. I think I'd choose, "*I find you disturbed,*" as a nice summation of your rudeness.


----------



## rocky pony

I'm glad this thread was here. Very thankful for the links to videos from dressagexlee and posts by Mandy. I hadn't really understood the situation before from just seeing the first video.

It wouldn't be right for a parent to *want* their child to ride a pony like this, but with better understanding I see this situation in a better light.
Personally, I learned my basics at age 8 on an older 16hh Appendix if I recall correctly, an absolute angel of a mare who didn't even know how to misbehave. I don't recall a single negative experience with her.
My second horse was a big QH gelding with quite a few issues- kind of stuck-in-his-ways and older. No real buck in him, though. Just very barn sour and stubborn. He taught so many priceless lessons, even with minimal official instruction. I rode him through most of my childhood.

I feel like it was a good way to start a kid out, basics on a saint, progressing to a tougher type. Probably in most cases nothing quite like this, but there are exceptions to everything. Ross seems to be developing into a great little rider and I LOVE little Pip. What a handsome pony!


----------



## franknbeans

Northern said:


> franknbeans, nice try at minimalizing your rudeness by leaving out your next post to me, of further rudeness:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure if there was any part you'd want to bold at the second posting, as you did with your first post; otherwise I would've done it for you. I think I'd choose, "*I find you disturbed,*" as a nice summation of your rudeness.


Apologies I missed that one. Perhaps it would be better if I phrased it differently. I find it very sad that you are so negative.


----------



## leonalee

OMG - this is the funniest thing ever. I think if one of my horses did that to me, I'd have a hard time getting back on them, lol. However, this looks like it had been going on over a course of time, and it concerns me that the parents kept putting him on that nasty little stinker! I do love, however, that the young man looks thoroughly entertained and not much worried when his pony starts being a turd!

I must say, the parents did go the extra length in buying good protective gear for Ross! I guess the parts that scared me for the little boy were 1: being drug not by one, but BOTH stirrups (glad to see people chasing to help!), 2: being dumped at high speed, 3: pony dumping then stepping over him (although it looked like the camera shut off right before he was stomped good), 4: naughty, nasty pony rolling on him! Eeeekkkkk!


----------



## leonalee

Also want to note: my favorite parts of the video!

1. The little boys face. He looks just as mischeivious as that devil pony!
2. The pony pops him forward, then looks like he is gently setting him back into the saddle when he flings his head up and Ross slides back into the saddle. 
3. Back to the boy's face: he alternates between misheivious, entertained smiles, and then when he goes off he looks NOT scared or flabberghasted, but sheerly, purely determined that this naughty pony WILL NOT get the best of him.


----------



## Northern

*franknbeans*, negativity doesn't translate into finding adult negligence, from a video! 

Your "sadness" over my "negativity" is unnecessary, therefore.

If you truly want me to "enjoy life", "smile", etc., why snipe at me? Put your $ where your mouth is & knock it off.


----------



## MaggiStar

Jeez whats with the big argument over a kid learning to ride???
this is a 6year old who can sit bucks and bolts and climb back on everytime.

so what if he catches him in the mouth its not done in a malicious way its him trying to get his balance whilst dealing with a stroppy pony. i dont know any 6year olds who have sufficent balance not to catch there horses mouth. hell we all still do it every now and again


----------



## Northern

Ok, for anyone else who wants me to agree that what went on in the video was fine, it's not going to happen, & I'm no longer answering snipes/arguments against my view.


----------



## ponyboy

Northern said:


> The kid was not trying to be rough -Did I say he was malicious? It's beside the point, however: he was rough in his treatment of the pony & it needed to have been stopped immediately, but it *should've* been explained to the kid before he ever took up a rein! He is just a novice rider. Did I say that he wasn't? Again, beside the point, to the pony! It is the job of school horses to put up with the mistakes novice riders make. Not so! Instruction against hurting the horse's mouth or any part of the horse should happen *before* a student gets on a horse! The horse doesn't put up with mistakes, he puts up with* pain & the chaos of conflicting signals that leave him no choice but to try & dump the offender or become shut down emotionally & dull to any aids*. _All _of us used the reins for balance at one point. If your instructors didn't tell you to not hang on the reins/otherwise hurt the horse's mouth, they, as well, were negligent!




Wow, so just being _told_ _once_ not to hurt the horse's mouth automatically gave you an independent seat? You must be naturally perfect. Us mere mortals need something called _practice. _
​


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Northern said:


> Ok, for anyone else who wants me to agree that what went on in the video was fine, it's not going to happen, & I'm no longer answering snipes/arguments against my view.


 
Nothern, nobody has asked you to agree with them. Far from it. Everybody seems to just want to be able to enjoy this video without you telling them what horrible irresponsible people they are. You voiced your opinions 5 pages ago. Please get back on your high horse and give it a rest.


----------



## A knack for horses

Kudos to the kid for getting back on that pony as many times as he did.

Northern...might I add this kid is six? I don't think this pony's behavior came soley from the fact the kid got in his mouth a few times. There are horses out there that are just little brats regardless. And as a previous poster said, they would have never posted it if the kid had gotten seriously injured. It's just like America's funniest videos. Nobody would send in their snowmoblie crash if the driver had broken their pelvis and was in a coma for 5 months.


----------



## LoveStory10

A knack for horses said:


> Kudos to the kid for getting back on that pony as many times as he did.
> 
> Northern...might I add this kid is six? I don't think this pony's behavior came soley from the fact the kid got in his mouth a few times. There are horses out there that are just little brats regardless. And as a previous poster said, they would have never posted it if the kid had gotten seriously injured. It's just like America's funniest videos. Nobody would send in their snowmoblie crash if the driver had broken their pelvis and was in a coma for 5 months.


Very good point!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I am late to the party but just wanted to add that I think this video is way freaking cute. It certainly proves that six year olds are stubborn when they are having too much fun and pony truly is a four letter word.

Love it.


I find it even more amusing that someone is critiquing and picking on the riding skills of a 6yo whose legs barely come past the skirt of his saddle.

The pony is obviously a brat. Who knows, maybe this pony could be perfect if no one ever pulled on his mouth. But how many tiny people are able to ride with out the more than occasional mouth tug? Basically...NONE. A small pony should have a sense of humor when it comes to faults of a novice rider.


----------



## Amlalriiee

I love naughty ponies! The farm I usually ride at has 6 horses and a pony...and OF COURSE the only one I keep falling off over and over is that naughty pony!!! They do love to buck. I would just like to add to the discussion that ponies usually tend to be better for people who are on the older/larger end of what they can handle. This kid is doing a pretty awesome job for 6 years old! The pony just knows he can get away with it so he does! He doesn't appear to be in pain or anything. Remember that this is a purposeful compilation of bad days...this isn't how the pony acts every second that kid is on him.


----------



## soileddove

ha ha Cute video.. What a resilient little boy.  Sure he made some mistakes, but he's a little boy on a naughty little pony. Some of us are lucky enough to not have all of our mistakes documented but that doesn't mean they never happened. If anyone here can sit and tell us that they've never pulled on a mouth or given an incorrect cue, you can be sure I wouldn't believe it.. And especially at that age! ha We all have to learn somehow, and mistakes are part of the process.

In my family, its sort of a tradition to start the boys on little ponies and girls on quiet, older horses who are the "been-there-done-that" sort. I can't really relate to that little boys situation, but I sure remember my younger brother's first pony pulling some stunts on him. And you can be sure that same little pony is pulling the same stunts on my boyfriend's son..  He's a bit older now though, so he's slowed down some in his old age.. ha ha


----------



## ImpressiveLady

No wonder the kid wears a riding vest! Very cute pony!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Absolutely adorable vid. Thanks for the explanation!

One look at the size of that pony's neck and the size of that kids arms and quite frankly, you'd have to failed high school physics to be thinking he's causing him any pain. The explanation only confirms that the more Ed figured out to ditch the rider, the worse he became. Ponies are clever clever creatures and while I'm sure he never intended to hurt Ross (blatant from the videos), I find it obvious he's JUST pulling enough shenangins to tip his rider from the saddle.

Anyone who thinks otherwise has obviously never worked with ponies. It's a rare rare pony who's content to work for nothing, and as polite as most of them are and gentle with their cargo, they'd much rather be standing about being loved on then asked to work!

I think this is a perfect example of creating one helluva good rider. He's got a perfect size pony (not far to the ground), and he's decked out in every piece of protective gear you can name, along with supervision at all times. Honestly, this is the BEST example of GOOD equestrian parenting I've seen in a long time! Kids are resilient, and if you think THIS is negligent, you should probably be bubble wrapping your child before you let him get out of bed every morning for all the MORE dangerous crap he could be getting into within his own house.


----------



## A knack for horses

Alwaysbehind said:


> pony truly is a four letter word.


That just made my day become a little less stressful! 

Great connection there, Alwaysbehind.


----------



## ponyboy

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Anyone who thinks otherwise has obviously never worked with ponies. It's a rare rare pony who's content to work for nothing, and as polite as most of them are and gentle with their cargo, they'd much rather be standing about being loved on then asked to work!


Ponies love to work, the problem is that they're too smart. They need to be challenged or they get jaded and turn into brats.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

^

I never said ponies hate to work. I said ponies hate to work for _nothing._


----------



## Stella

northern: you're right about one thing: falling off is NOT all that funny. There WERE some extremely dangerous situations there, and I'm glad you voiced your opinion. However, I think you might be a bit hard on that kid.I, myself, am a beginner. I'm not being offensive, and you might be right about the horsemanship thing. But i think yes, he is a beginner, and yes, HE IS GOING TO IMPROVE. He is 6- his instructors don't want to be hard on him. But all in all, i think your on to something.


----------



## Allison Finch

OK,

Picture this.....I am sitting at a computer at the police department. I am trying to look industrious....like I'm doing important reports. All of a sudden I break out in peels of uncontrollable laughter. Every one stares at me wondering if I have gone bonkers from too much paperwork.......


Honestly, I grew up riding evil cantankerous ponies too. That kid had a wonderful attitude about that rude evil pony. He kept on laughing and getting back on, bless his heart. If he doesn't quit horses, he may become a great rider, some day. Until that time, if the parents keep him on this pony (which I have a problem with), then he will at least learn persistence.

Personally, if I was around that pony, I would have to teach him a few manners. I do not see that child doing anything so horrible that it would excuse that pony's behavior.


----------



## dressagexlee

Allison Finch said:


> He kept on laughing and getting back on, bless his heart.


I think that was the greatest thing here, the child's attitude. 
When I was in Pony Club, I remember kids that would just beat the ponies with a crop or yank on their faces out of frustration. Then I also knew some that would purposely try and make their ponies, or _another child's_ pony do something dangerous; I remember one kid who actually got kicked out of the club because she'd intentionally run her twelve hand welsh into the back of another rider's horse (even for the the trainer's very serious reprimands). It actually happened to me while I was riding Otis (I was maybe eleven at the time, it was just after we bought him) in a lesson, and the rider narrowly avoided getting hit in the head when Otis kicked backwards at the pony.


----------



## inaclick

Well I guess we should all wait till we turn 40 and practice on wooden horses before we learn to ride

Just in case we accidentally yank the reins or bump the saddle.

Tbh maybe we should not learn to ride at all, just sit on horseforum and browse movies and eventually bash whoever is in them? 

The people who expressed their opinion about cuteness did not say "Oh it's so cute how that pony gets yanked and that kid getting dragged is adorable"

They mean the kid - HIMSELF, as an individual entity - is cute, and so is the pony, and yes, their struggles and battles of wills were also cute.

Lte's take it the other way around: Northern, if this was your child and that was the pony you had, what would you have done?
Please explain the correct way, upon your idea, to educate this child to ride and that pony to be less tantrum-prone.

I don't think I need to remind you the kid was 6 yo, as I guess everyone kept trying that, but to no avail.

And how were you riding at 6?
How were you generally doing stuff at 6, tying your shoes, getting dressed, pouring a glass of milk, writing, reading?
Were you flawless, precise, calculated and rational?


----------



## Stella

Everyone: northern has the right to post her opinion just like you. Please do not pick on her.


----------



## franknbeans

Stella said:


> Everyone: northern has the right to post her opinion just like you. Please do not pick on her.


I don't believe anyone is "picking" on her. We are disagreeing with the way she criticized a 6 yo, just as you did on your earlier post. We are ALL entitled to our opinions, and, to be able to discuss them.


----------



## inaclick

I just want to know how was Northern handling riding at 6 yo or if not, how would she approach correctly the situation that SHE criticized.

It's so easy to critique on when you have nothing constructive to add. Anyone can say "this sucks"
I'd like to know if Northern also has the "I know how it should be done" part


----------



## Indyhorse

Seriously, I'd both love to have that pony, and probably love to turn him into glue too, he's a little holy terror on hooves, but I adore him at the same time.

I totally agree that pony probably has made a heck of a future horseman out of that little rider! I have a pony worth her weight in gold for my 6 year old son, she has enough spice to make my boy a good rider and that's something I'm grateful for. While I doubt my son could sit Ed as well as little Ross did, I know he wouldn't hesitate to climb aboard and try!

Mandy, thank you so much for coming on here and clarifying Ed's story. I for one found it very enjoyable reading!


----------



## Northern

inaclick said:


> Well I guess we should all wait till we turn 40 and practice on wooden horses before we learn to ride SNARK! YOU, ON TOP OF THE REST, HUH?
> 
> Just in case we accidentally yank the reins or bump the saddle. YUK!
> 
> Tbh maybe we should not learn to ride at all, *just sit on horseforum* and browse movies and eventually* bash whoever is in them*? SNARK! FALSE ACCUSER!
> 
> The people who expressed their opinion about cuteness did not say "Oh it's so cute how that pony gets yanked and that kid getting dragged is adorable" YET MORE SNARKINESS FOR NORTHERN!
> 
> They mean the kid - HIMSELF, as an individual entity - is cute, and so is the pony, and yes, their struggles and battles of wills were also cute. SPEAK FOR YOURSELF, ONCE AGAIN! WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE?!
> 
> Lte's take it the other way around: Northern, if this was your child and that was the pony you had, what would you have done?
> Please explain the correct way, upon your idea, to educate this child to ride and that pony to be less *tantrum-prone*. FOR THE UMPTEENTH TIME, THE PONY NEVER THREW A TANTRUM: AU CONTRAIRE, HE WAS PATIENT, KIND, & DID THE ONLY THINGS HE COULD'VE DONE UNDER HIS RIDER.
> 
> I don't think I need to remind you the kid was 6 yo, as I guess *everyone kept trying that, but to no avail.* CONDESCENDING! I'M JUST SO THICK-HEADED, YOU SAY! FOR THE UMPTEENTH TIME, I BLAMED THE ADULTS, NOT THE KID! I SAID THIS ON POST #1!
> 
> And how were you riding at 6? YOUR NASTINESS IS APPALLING!
> How were you generally doing stuff at 6, tying your shoes, getting dressed, pouring a glass of milk, writing, reading? Were you flawless, precise, calculated and rational? EXCUSE ME WHILE I RETCH YOUR BAD VIBES OUT OF MY SYSTEM!





inaclick said:


> I just want to know how was Northern handling riding at 6 yo or if not, how would she approach correctly the situation that SHE criticized. OH,GAG, YOU WANT MORE FROM ME TO SNARK ON!
> 
> It's so easy to critique on when you have *nothing constructive to add.* Anyone can say "this sucks" GAG! DID YOU READ MY POSTS? I SAID THE KID NEEDED INSTRUCTION ON THE TENDERNESS OF HORSES' MOUTHS BEFORE HE EVER GOT ON--POST 47. THIS IS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE, THIS IS A SIMPLE EXPLANATION OF THAT, OF HOW HE CAN'T FAIRLY & WITH GOOD RESULTS GIVE STOP & GO SIGNALS AT THE SAME TIME, OF HOW THE CROP IS NOT CORRECTLY A WHIPPING TOOL & SOME WORK ON THE LONGE WITH NO REINS /PUSHING PASSENGER RIDING FOR HIS INDEPENDENT SEAT DEVELOPMENT, & REMINDERS DURING HIS RIDING IF HE REVERTS. I'd like to know if Northern also has the "I know how it should be done" part SINCERITY IS SORELY LACKING, SNARKY ENTITIES! NOW I'M THOROUGHLY SICK OF THIS & WON'T POST ON THIS THREAD AGAIN.[/ QUOTE]


----------



## inaclick

Northern said:


> inaclick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to know how was Northern handling riding at 6 yo or if not, how would she approach correctly the situation that SHE criticized. OH,GAG, YOU WANT MORE FROM ME TO SNARK ON!
> 
> It's so easy to critique on when you have *nothing constructive to add.* Anyone can say "this sucks" GAG! DID YOU READ MY POSTS? I SAID THE KID NEEDED INSTRUCTION ON THE TENDERNESS OF HORSES' MOUTHS BEFORE HE EVER GOT ON--POST 47. THIS IS NOT ROCKET SCIENCE, THIS IS A SIMPLE EXPLANATION OF THAT, OF HOW HE CAN'T FAIRLY & WITH GOOD RESULTS GIVE STOP & GO SIGNALS AT THE SAME TIME, OF HOW THE CROP IS NOT CORRECTLY A WHIPPING TOOL & SOME WORK ON THE LONGE WITH NO REINS /PUSHING PASSENGER RIDING FOR HIS INDEPENDENT SEAT DEVELOPMENT, & REMINDERS DURING HIS RIDING IF HE REVERTS. I'd like to know if Northern also has the "I know how it should be done" part SINCERITY IS SORELY LACKING, SNARKY ENTITIES! NOW I'M THOROUGHLY SICK OF THIS & WON'T POST ON THIS THREAD AGAIN.[/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you're kinda loosing it huh :shock:
> 
> Okay Northern, enjoy your martyrdoom statue. You're a Jean of D'arc of sincerity and innocence and we are snarky sharks lurking around you and damaging your aura of..not sure what that is but smells kinda bad.
> 
> Edit: Why am I being nasty for asking you how were you riding at 6 yo?
> Were you born at 30 or what?
Click to expand...


----------



## Alwaysbehind

inaclick said:


> Edit: Why am I being nasty for asking you how were you riding at 6 yo?


That was the part of the answer I did not get either.

The rest I understood (not saying I agree, saying I understood). That line I did not. Your question about how Nothern rode as a 6yo seemed logical after the comments made.


----------



## inaclick

Everyone based their comments and / or opinions on their personal knowledge and experience, right?
Personal knowledge of:

- riding in general
- children abilities in riding a horse at 6yo
- ponies in general

So yeh, I do not see whats the big deal in providing input your own personal of your very own similar experience at a similar age about that.

Anyone from this thread was riding better at 6yo?
Or to rephrase:
Okay, from your point of view, the pony was doing nothing wrong or ill-intended, was reacting only to bad handling from an inexperienced rider.

*Were you expecting something else from a creature born 6 years ago?*


----------



## Alwaysbehind

inaclick said:


> Okay, from your point of view, the pony was doing nothing wrong or ill-intended, was reacting only to bad handling from an inexperienced rider.


This is a good point.

And this point is what makes the difference between a good beginner horse and a crappy one.

Obviously this pony is a crappy one. (A way freaking cute crappy one at that.)

Most horses would be tolerant of the amount of discomfort that tiny kid could cause. I mean really. How much could the kid yanking on his mouth cause the pony when the pony turns around and uses that bit in his mouth attached to those reins as a means to pull the kid up and over? And the kids feed do not come below his saddle pad. 

It is a great theory that kid is causing the pony so much discomfort that the pony is giving the kid what he is due. But I am not falling for it.

I do agree that the parents should have stepped in a little sooner when they realized that this pony, who was great as a lead line pony, was not working out as a riding pony. It looks like a wonderful new pony has been purchased now.


----------



## inaclick

Alwaysbehind said:


> This is a good point.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously this pony is a crappy one. (A way freaking cute crappy one at that.)


Stop saying "cute". You saw what we got for using that "C" word...


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Fat gray ponies with lots of hair are cute. Even when they are being bad. No one can dispute that.


----------



## Indyhorse

Alwaysbehind said:


> Fat gray ponies with lots of hair are cute. Even when they are being bad. No one can dispute that.



Absolutely agreed! :lol:


----------



## Allison Finch

Wow, Northern...I think you need a valium.

I think the "how were you riding a 6" was a good question for us all. I know I was a holy terror....galloping my poor pony everywhere. Luckily, my pony was as much a terror as I, and we were definitely good friends and partners.

Nothern, you think that pony wasn't pitching a "I don't wanna" tantrum? That's certainly what I saw. Every time that kid said trot, the pony said no....every time that kid said forward, that pony said no. I really did not see any real kid abuse. Even his whip taps were minimal. Hmmm.....did we watch the same video?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Allison Finch said:


> I think the "how were you riding a 6" was a good question for us all.


Good point!

I did not start riding until I was 12. I did once per week lessons at a local hunter lesson barn. I am sure the lesson horses I rode had to put up with quite a bit more tugging and poking than this pony did because of my lack of ability and slow learning curve because of no saddle time.


----------



## franknbeans

^^ I started a bit earlier, but same thing!

Never had a pony, but I will say my first horse (a QH) was a bucking fool! (this was in a time when we knew nothing about sore backs, saddle fitting, etc....)Many a tear was shed as my dad told me to discipline (I hated spanking my poor whittle hawsey....:lol. Dad was the old cowboy type after all, and taught me lots!
I would doubt we will ever know Northern's story, she seems to be coming a bit unraveled, and has said she will not respond.......I know she won't like my reference again to her panties, but they sure seem to be in a twist over this!


----------



## kmacdougall

Wow Northern. 
I think you've been eating too many products cooked with canola oil lately, eh? 


To answer the very straightforward question asked, I didn't start riding until I was 8. And I was scared to canter because my pony was evil  
My dad says that my pony was to teach me one of two things: either to hate riding, or become a good rider. Because she was full of.. ahem.. pee & vinegar.


----------



## inaclick

Why is it so straightforward, really?
A straightforward question would be, in my terms "are you constipated or is that just baby fat?"

(ATTENTION that was just an example)

I really dunno how to rephrase this ...again! I'll try with math or somethin

But really, if we talk about *X doing bad*, and X has the variable* T(ime)* equal to *6 *(years old) and the variable P(erformance) which we declare lower than *D(esired Performance at T moment)*
And if *we are in point B*, which means T(6 years old) + whatever age difference we have

*Can't B just cut us some slack and tell us how his P was at that T time ?*


----------



## ponyboy

Alwaysbehind said:


> This is a good point.
> 
> And this point is what makes the difference between a good beginner horse and a crappy one.
> 
> Obviously this pony is a crappy one. (A way freaking cute crappy one at that.)


I gotta agree. I certainly don't think that all school horses should be packers, but habits that could cause the rider to end up _under_ the horse (i.e rolling and rearing) are too dangerous for novices.


----------



## Stella

franknbeans said:


> I don't believe anyone is "picking" on her. We are disagreeing with the way she criticized a 6 yo, just as you did on your earlier post. We are ALL entitled to our opinions, and, to be able to discuss them.


 Sorry. However, she was not picking on him. she was saying that the kid's parents and instructor were irrisponsible to let him ride that horse.:?


----------



## sarahver

Whatever guys, I was riding GP dressage at 6. I suppose I have regressed somewhat. Going this rate by the time I am 50 I probably won't even be capable of a rising trot.

If nothing else, that vidoe gives me a burning desire to ride that pony myself and see what the result would be!


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Allison Finch said:


> OK,
> 
> Picture this.....I am sitting at a computer at the police department. I am trying to look industrious....like I'm doing important reports. All of a sudden I break out in peels of uncontrollable laughter. Every one stares at me wondering if I have gone bonkers from too much paperwork.......


Good, I'm not the only one who made the mistake of watching this at work. My coworkers thought I was having a heart attack because I was laughing so hard I couldn't breathe. I'm afraid to watch it again. That kid is so freakin' cute.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Stella said:


> Sorry. However, she was not picking on him. she was saying that the kid's parents and instructor were irrisponsible to let him ride that horse.:?


As a note, it ceases being an opinion when someone insists that through their own wordly knowledge they know EXACTLY what is occurring and why it is occurring. Despite the fact that some of the most capable and intelligent users on this forum can blatantly see that nothing the child is doing could excuse his pony's behavior, Northern insists that not only is he a horrid rider, but also insinuates several times that we must all be idiots if we can't see what she sees with her oh so brilliant and open eyes.

Give me a break. Have an opinion on the potential danger, but don't waltz around inventing crap that's totally bogus to somehow justify having a stick up your ****.


----------



## Amarea

Well said MM!


----------



## kmacdougall

MM, I love ya. And I love that post. Specifically the last sentence. 

Anyway I don't think we'll be hearing anymore from Northern.. she may potentially be whispering to ponies about the dangers of canola oil. I don't know. I don't care.

Ride on, Ross!


----------



## franknbeans

MacabreMikolaj said:


> As a note, it ceases being an opinion when someone insists that through their own wordly knowledge they know EXACTLY what is occurring and why it is occurring. Despite the fact that some of the most capable and intelligent users on this forum can blatantly see that nothing the child is doing could excuse his pony's behavior, Northern insists that not only is he a horrid rider, but also insinuates several times that we must all be idiots if we can't see what she sees with her oh so brilliant and open eyes.
> 
> Give me a break. Have an opinion on the potential danger, but don't waltz around inventing crap that's totally bogus to somehow justify having a stick up your ****.


well said MM.....thanks-it is early, I haven't had my coffee yet, and was having a hard time coming up with a good answer...you saved me the trouble.


----------



## Northern

*Is there anyone besides me who does NOT think this is cute?*

(paraphrased) is the title of the thread on this same video on another horse forum, HGS. The OP & several other long-time, experienced, & valued members agreed 100% with each other that the video showed the problems I discussed here.

The OP was amazed that so many (commentaries on youtube, I believe) thought the video just a knee-slapper, so worded her question the way she did, on the forum. 

There were plenty of knee-slappers/snipers on that thread, as well, but it was comforting no doubt for op to get agreement from some solid horsemen. (I don't call myself a solid horseman).

In the hopes that this info may give you cause for reviewing/reflecting upon this video, for the sake of horses, I offer this info. You may read the thread, as well, for very clear descriptions from the others who didn't see anything cute going on.


----------



## franknbeans

Well, that was NOT the title on THIS forum, which, last time I looked, is the one we are on. 
Northern, I am glad that you have others who agree with you, since that seems to make you happy.
I am sure that if I had the time and desire, I could probably do a total internet survey, which would most likely find that the people who see the fun in this outweigh those who think as you do. 
I prefer to see the fun in things, rather than finding fault in them. Just my outlook.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Northern said:


> NOW I'M THOROUGHLY SICK OF THIS & WON'T POST ON THIS THREAD AGAIN.



What happened to you screaming at us that you were not going to post in this thread again?

It is one thing to tell us and come back, you actually yelled it at us. 


Northern, it is not so much that we are blind. I think it is more that we are not the type to blame and get our panties bunched where there is not blame to be put.

This kid is 6. Yes, he is yanking on the reins. There does that make you happy? I actually admit that yes, the kid is yanking the reins. But there is no way a small 6yo yanking on the reins is doing the pony any type of harm that you and your friends on another forum want to say it does. Remember, he is 6. Not 16. He has the upper body strength of...well a 6 year old. 

And again. If yanking on the white demon's mouth hurt so much why exactly does that pony then use those same reins himself and yank the kid out of the saddle? He is basically yanking on his own mouth, probably causing quite a bit more pull than the kid does.


It is good to hear that there are people who think a 6yo should be an accomplished equestrian before they are allowed to ride. What a catch 22, hu?


----------



## inaclick

Alwaysbehind said:


> It is good to hear that there are people who think a 6yo should be an accomplished equestrian before they are allowed to ride.


..and thus, my signature was born.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

inaclick said:


> ..and thus, my signature was born.


 I do not see your signature.


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss

Why is it always the little ponies that are the worst!

I had to ride my friends little sisters pony whilst they went away on holiday and, like the pony in the video, he had his good days and he had his TERRIBLE days. One day I was schooling him and there was a rail down on the surrounding fench. With no consideration for me whatsoever, he darted underneath the fence and only got stuck because of the saddle so I had to yank him back out!! He had obviously been eyeing up his escape route for a while. What a swine!! I did have a good laugh though (after I blocked the fence up) :lol:


----------



## inaclick

Alwaysbehind said:


> I do not see your signature.


How 'bout now?


----------



## Northern

In response to "Why did you post again?": I posted after others' posting had stopped, thus I wasn't continuing the discussion (term used loosely)/answering questions/further elucidating my opinion. That was my prerogative & desire: to stop posting into the discussion.

If I'd changed my mind & wanted to post again into the discussion, that would've been fine, anyway. 

Yet, I still don't want to post into discussion, so won't respond to anything posted after my post saying I quit.

I added the info, for horses' sakes. I wasn't thinking about doing so before, but someone suggested that I do so, & I thought it was worth a try.


----------



## inaclick

Oakley Eastern Miss said:


> Why is it always the little ponies that are the worst!


To be honest I keep hearing this a lot and especially about their bucking innate abilities :lol: and I have a sort of a theory. Was curious what you think about it. I might be very wrong, as it's mostly assumption-based really.

Maybe ponies "are the worst" because we are not actually expecting them to be...as they are!
Which is surprisingly sturdy and fast for their size and proportions.

To further explain: My riding trainer had not been bucked off by normal sized horses, however she got the buck of her life off a tiny pony she tried to get on - she is very petite so actually her size was the most appropriate one they had for teaching this pony.

I remember very clearly her words: "I was not expecting such a buck from such a **** tiny thing!"
Maybe her brain told her body "relax, it's just a tiny pony" and hence ....the buck!
So perhaps the ponies are actually being as naughty as any horse would be in a given circumstance, but we're not expecting them to be, somehow?

As for their temperaments, I do not know much to be honest. Comparing to small dog breeds for example, I noticed the small "pocket dogs" tend to be feisty / spunky / aggressive but most of the times its not the breed, it's too little exercise and too much pampering.

Could this be the same for ponies?


----------



## justinebee

of course someone had to burst in and critique this little boy's riding skills lol...

yes, the boy is pulling on the reins a bit much, and yes, it may be adding to the pony's behavior. BUT, i have seen plenty of younger/newer riders accidentally tugging on the reins and their horses/ponies dont act like this at all.

the little boy is a fairly good rider, and it's a cute video  although i would freak out if i was the parent and the pony tried to roll/trample my son


----------



## Stella

Look. This fight has gone far enough. Stop clouding up each other's days and pretend it never happened. Really. If you don't like what northern is saying, just ignore it.


----------



## QHDragon

Okay, sorry I don't see much humor in it either. To me it looks like that pony either needs to have a good turn out for a bit, or needs to have an experienced small adult hop on and get him to cut that crap out. To me it looks like he needs the former, he appears to be more ring sour than anything.

Of course this video is only of the bad stuff too, we can only hope that he has lots of good rides as well.


----------



## sarahver

Unsubscibing. This thread is depressing me. I hope you all sort your respective opinions out.

Ciou!


----------



## ponyboy

inaclick said:


> I remember very clearly her words: "I was not expecting such a buck from such a **** tiny thing!"
> Maybe her brain told her body "relax, it's just a tiny pony" and hence ....the buck!


I think you're right in part. The smaller the horse, the less there is to hang on to and yet beginners are always more afraid of big horses. We have this misconception that small = less trouble. Another factor is that smaller animals area able to move faster because their nerve impulses have less distance to travel. So when a pony bucks, they do it faster than a 16H horse could.


----------



## Juniper

I have to say, Great parents, fabulous attitude from a way cute kid, and darn cute, even when misbehaving, pony.


----------



## Oakley Eastern Miss

inaclick said:


> Maybe ponies "are the worst" because we are not actually expecting them to be...as they are!


You're probably not far wrong, that and I suspect they learn what they can get away with when being ridden by a small child. Most of them probably aren't ridden by someone more experienced to give them what for, so they try to get away with what ever they can, cheeky little mitts!


----------



## trailqueen

Ed is a little turd! That little boy just keeps trying though. Get him a good pony and he'll bring home all the ribbons.


----------



## mandy1960xx

to you he maybe a turd to ross he was wonderful, but then again ross is an animal lover.... he did not want any ribbons, he just wanted to love ed, and thats what he did.....


----------



## inaclick

How's Ross and his new pony doing? 

I remember the new pony was quite a looker and seemed very kind. Are they getting along well?


----------



## mandy1960xx

ross and pip are doing just great... its taken sometime for a bond to start with pip, but he has it now and they are a great pair together, ross and pip have great fun together, eg... days out to the beach, long rides through wonderful bridle paths...... he still miss's ed.... ed played a big part in ross's young life and i dont just mean by hitting the ground, ed taught him so much, and loving something thats not always perfect was one of them. 
mandy x


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

What a cute kid! and what a little stinker pony haha that video was too cute!  Wow, Ross is quite the trooper and takes it all in stride SO well


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Awww that last video of the two of them is too cute, they really had a special bond


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

And wow...I just read through most of the earlier posts, and just...wow...some people just love to create arguments don't they?


----------



## HorseRLife

It's soo cute! At 2:20 the rider falls off because he is leaning to far farward. And When the rider was just about to get dragged why on earth would you run straight up behind the pony the pony was just going to stand there until the lady came runnong up behind the pony. It's so cute cause the ponies bucks are like 5 inches off the ground!


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Oh my god!! haha I grew up on a pony just like that!! I remeber him like it was yesterday i found my black pony with identical stockings and a stripe (he was so pretty) the day i tried him out i fell off him and i was like _" mum, he's the one" _i hated his guts and loved him with my whole heart, i asked him why he wasnt like my friends ponies and yet i wouldnt have him any other way... I loved that he wasnt perfect! Because the feeling now that i taught a pony as he taught me you cant describe it. As much he was a hard ride and used to buck all the time!! I remember every time he bucked i used to to get the whip and crack him and we would have an argument for hours just going Buck, Whip, Buck, Whip, Buck, Whip..I was 6 and the pony was 4. I thank my parents for buying me hard ponies because i can outride alot of people my age now, so i think what this little kids parents are doing is great because thats the only way to learn to ride.. Ah my little black devil Levi  i hope he is happy


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> And wow...I just read through most of the earlier posts, and just...wow...some people just love to create arguments don't they?


 
God i know! im completley with you on that one.. its ridiculas! I just read through them all... i was the same "wow" i dont see a problem with it but maybe thats because ive grown up with horses like that. who knows. jeez i think some people just need to wake up to them selves and realise there _advise _isnt actually helpfull  Why cant we just enjoy a amazing little rider in the making who is going to be capable of great things?!


----------



## my2geldings

Carleen said:


> ..and this one is quite the turd!!
> 
> YouTube - ed being very naughty


What a ******! I would kill to get on that pony and get him to behave. What a brave little kid! what a good rider to!!


----------



## VanillaBean

that was awesome. though i think i would have beat the crap out of Ed!!!


----------

